# Jaric Officially Wants Out; Expects to Sign Mobley & Rebraca Tomorrow



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

> Jaric Is Looking to Be Signed and Traded
> 
> By Jerry Crowe, Times Staff Writer
> 
> ...





> The Clippers will welcome Cuttino Mobley today, introducing their new shooting guard at a Beverly Hills news conference.
> 
> But a more daring approach to free agency might have landed a bigger prize. Joe Johnson, 24, is six years younger than Mobley and, at 6-7 and 230 pounds, three inches taller and 40 pounds heavier.
> 
> ...



S&T Jaric to Denver for DeMarr Johnson or Julius Hodge & Nene then trade Wilcox.


----------



## Backthenstilltippin14 (Jul 14, 2005)

nice research iam really excited to see if we can get nene if not demarr or hodge is great too as for jarik i hope you get injured and have to miss the season


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nene, very comedic


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I like Johnson and Hodge in a package, but if we get 2 guards in return for Jaric, one of them better be able to shoot.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I *highly* doubt you guys will get Nene. Dermarr or Hodge would be good guys to get. Again, I *highly * doubt you guys get both.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> I *highly* doubt you guys will get Nene. Dermarr or Hodge would be good guys to get. Again, I *highly * doubt you guys get both.


I dont think we get Nene unless Wilcox is included...

I dont expect to ger DerMarr and Hodge back for Jaric, I was just saying that would be more of a possibility.

If we trade Jaric one would think we would be after a guard who can shoot or pick(s). Of course if we get a big man back in return it should be the end of Wilcox.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Could you imagine how good our rotation will be if we get Hodge and Nene? :drool:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Nene? Yeah, that's quite a pleasant dream. I don't much like DerMarr Johnson and I highly doubt Hodge is going anywhere. I don't know who to trade this guy for, but at this point I really don't care. Just get him the hell out of LA if he doesn't want to be here.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They need to bring back a quality wing or point guard for Jaric. Or a first round pick next year.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Hodge will be damn good and an instant contributor. All NY guards are successful in the NBA (well, except for Lenny Cooke) and Hodge can straight up ball. He plays real good defense, can play 1-3 and has length.

He's like a Marko Jaric, but with potential to be much better.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The good thing about Hodge is he is versatile like Jaric but is a rookie and doesnt have Jaric's shooting range.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Jaric Thinks He Is Better Than He Really Is. He Is Injured Constantly And Is Not Worth More Than 5 Million A Year. Dont Get Me Wrong I Love They Guys Defense And Energy. I Would Love To Get Hodge. He Needs To Work On Jumper But Is Versatile. Watched A Lot Of Him At Nc State. If We Include Wilcox Do U Think We Can Get Nene? I Dont Think So But Its Worth A Shot


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Jaric Isnt That Great Of An Outside Shooter. He Had Some Nice Games But There Were Games Where He Wouldn't Even Be Close. He Was Very Streaky.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Jaric shot 37% for 3's and made 56 of them in 50 games. Those numbers to me seem to be a pretty good shooter. But he was inncosistent especially late in games.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

the day baylor gets hodge and nene for jaric and wilcox is the day that hell freezes over


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

keep Jaric, he'll get starters PT backing up Cat, Corky and Livvy , we need him and keep Wilcox unless we can trade him to Charlotte for Ely and something small


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

YEAH NENE IS OUT OF THE QUESTION. THERE IS NO WAY DENVER IS MAKING THAT TRADE. ITS GOT TO BE JARIC FOR HODGE AND DEMARR. YEAH THAT WAS JARIC'S BEST 3 PT SHOOTING % IN 3 YEARS.(PREVIOUS 2 YEARS WERE IN THE LOW 30s) HE IS A CAREER 40% FROM THE FIELD AND A 70% FT SHOOTER. THATS NOT A SIGN OF A GOOD SHOOTER TO ME. JARIC IS STREAKY AND HIS BIGGEST CONTRIBUTIONS COME ON THE DEFENSIVE SIDE. HE SAYS HE WANTS TO BE A FULL-TIME PG CUZ HE KNOWS HIS OUTSIDE GAME IS SUSPECT


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

trade for ely? we already gave up on that guy before. that makes no sense


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ely is better then Wilcox and he proved it in Charlotte might as well get him back then keep Wilcox


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Agreef. Ely Can Board And Play D. It Just Seems Odd To Be Trading Back For A Guy We Just Traded A Year Ago. Honestly, I Liked Ely Much Better Than Wilcox. Never Been High On Wilcox. He Wasnt Even That Good At Maryland. Lots Of Talent But No Heart. However, Wilcox Has Mastered His Bicep Pose After A Nasty Dunk


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> the day baylor gets hodge and nene for jaric and wilcox is the day that hell freezes over


Pretty much. It's never going to happen, at least not for Nene. Wilcox' trade value is now essentially zero because of his latest indiscretion in DC. Who in their right mind would trade Nene AND Hodge for Marko and Chris? 

The best the Clippers can expect to do for Marko is probably going to be first rounder and mediocre player, if that. As for Wilcox, I don't think he's going anywhere. I'm really tired of hearing conflicting stories about Marko, if he's not willing to be a sixth man this year then he has to go. Period. I honestly don't care what they get for him as long as they either clear the cap space or recieve somebody who can at least contribute - at this point I would take Rick Brunson back for Marko, he did just about as much for this team last year.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I can live with Marko for Hodge and future 2nd.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Me Too. Marko Is Always Injured. If Its Not His Back Then Its His Damn Foot


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Dunleavy said he is not interested in a S&T for Marco. He wants him on the team.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Dunleavy said he is not interested in a S&T for Marco. He wants him on the team.


 :brokenhea


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah but if marko wants to be a starting pg its not going to work with Livi starting this year. s&t may be the only option


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dun wants Marko to stay . . Baylor wants him out . . i wonder who sterling will listen too


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i really dont see anything happening now except marko being the with clippers next year on his qualifying offer. No team will sign him right out because they know the clippers will match up to the MLE. Clippers have no reason to give a guy a raise, and an additional 4 years on a contract when he plays less and less games every year, and marko almost has no choice but to sign the qualifying offer anyway. Id only sign marko to a 5 year deal right now, if it was around 25 million, starting around what he would have gotten anyway with the qualifying offer. 

Marko will get starters minutes next year as the first option off of the bench for 3 positions. Id ilke the lineup to be:

Kaman Rebraca Moore
Brand Wilcox Minimum player
Maggette Ross Korolev
Mobley Jaric
Livingston Ewing Chalmers Tabuse

With two of the players giong to the NBDL or just being on the inactive list.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Tabuse!!!!!! Yaro won't come over but i hope he does . . . there are a couple power forwards on the CSKA Moscow roster we should look at


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

No. Get Julius Hodge and I guarantee we won't even miss a beat.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

NOBLE said:


> No. Get Julius Hodge and I guarantee we won't even miss a beat.



one problem nuggets wont give hodge up


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> one problem nuggets wont give hodge up


are you sure

well more bad news
i just read that dunleavy wants to keep jaric

ill try finding the link


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I can see where Dunleavy is coming from. Of course he wants Jaric on the team he wants to make the playoffs this year and Marko would be our 6th man. I just think if we get a decent deal for Marko we need to take it, especially if it involves someone like Hodge and a pick ect. We dont have a 1st next year, so getting a rookie now who can play some minutes and develop would be lots of help down the line.

I would like to see us go out and sign someone who can come off the bench and put up decent numbers if we trade Jaric. I just dont see us trading Jaric unless we can do that. :gopray:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Can't you work a trade with Boston?

Jaric (resigned) and Maggette for Pierce and Banks

It add a star player in Pierce, and a future PG which needs a change of scenario...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> are you sure
> 
> well more bad news
> i just read that dunleavy wants to keep jaric
> ...


There's no chance the Nuggets will give the Clipps Hodge for Jaric, it wouldn't make any sense for them.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Can't you work a trade with Boston?
> 
> Jaric (resigned) and Maggette for Pierce and Banks
> 
> It add a star player in Pierce, and a future PG which needs a change of scenario...


banks? we've already got a future point guard with a MUCH greater upside and without the issues. that would essentially be jaric and maggette for pierce, which isn't a good trade at all.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Michael Doleac for Marko Jaric. Doleac is a great back up center.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Michael Doleac for Marko Jaric. Doleac is a great back up center.



we already have a back up center named Zeljko Rebraca


and no way we trade Jaric for a big unless were certain we can sign a sf/sg/pg . . or trade Wilcox for one


----------



## C-Mag fan (Jun 23, 2005)

I was afraid that this was going to hapen with Marko. But with a doubt, we HAVE to move him, Coach D be dammed. We have too long of a history of keeping players around who obviously don't want to be here and getting nothing in return. I understand the viewpoint that he would help us this year, but then what? 

We may not be dealing from a position of strength, so we won't get exact value. But a player and a pick is better than having a player here who does not want to be here. If we can get that Cleveland deal back on, I think that would be a good option.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

leidout said:


> banks? we've already got a future point guard with a MUCH greater upside and without the issues. that would essentially be jaric and maggette for pierce, which isn't a good trade at all.


Marcus Banks is a fine option to BACKUP Livingston...

And you can still add Chalmers and get Qyntel Woods from Boston too (they won't use Qyntel, maybe will use another PG)


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

actually Jaric would rather be in LA, he simply loves Los Angeles and the weather


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

*Rebraca Speaks*

"I'm very happy to be back," said Rebraca, a four-year NBA veteran who also played with the Detroit Pistons and Atlanta Hawks. "Mike [Dunleavy's] an excellent coach and we have all the group coming back from last year. I'm excited and my family is happy to stay."

Rebraca, slowed by injuries and illness last year, provides depth behind starters Chris Kaman and Elton Brand in the frontcourt.

"Last year when he was healthy, he was a force in the middle," General Manager Elgin Baylor said. "He can score in the low post and maintain his position. He's strong. He can push most guys around in the block. I don't know about Shaq, but most guys."
"We are hoping to get Marko's situation resolved," Baylor said. "That's important to us and we are meeting with Marko and his agent tomorrow."

Rebraca, who with Jaric is a native of Serbia, expressed hope the Clippers could sign the 6-foot-7 guard.

"I'll be glad if he comes back," Rebraca said. "I think he's important to the team and we'll see what he decides."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not really surprised that Jaric doesn't want to stay. He wants to start and with the Clippers he won't. Though I am glad that the Clippers will keep him regardless of his desires.


----------

